# Found this object in a blocked sewer.



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

This house was recently renovated, a new washroom was added and another washroom was updated. It looks like the plastic horn from a Kant Leak wax seal but i'm not 100%. I tried to retrieve it but was unsuccessful so I ended up using a saw blade to cut it up then pushed it away to the street. Vu-rite has been good to me so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was taught not to use "kan't leak" wax seals. If the W/C ever gets augered, that plastic piece could get dislodged by the closet auger, getting hung up in a drain line, which will create an obstruction that wasn't there. Then the poor service tech, uh I mean plumber, will have a call-back.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I was taught not to use "kan't leak" wax seals. If the W/C ever gets augered, that plastic piece could get dislodged by the closet auger, getting hung up in a drain line, which will create an obstruction that wasn't there. Then the poor service tech, uh I mean plumber, will have a call-back.


 
I've pulled those plastic pieces out in one piece with a closet auger a few times. I never use them, only regular wax rings.






Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't see how you can hook on to a kantleak seal .. The horn on the bottom of the toilet is a lot smaller


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> I can't see how you can hook on to a kantleak seal .. The horn on the bottom of the toilet is a lot smaller


 
I always assumed it was either set incredibly crooked and/or they used 2 of them and the horns shifted.




Paul


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> I can't see how you can hook on to a kantleak seal .. The horn on the bottom of the toilet is a lot smaller


I've hooked them :yes:

I didn't dislodge them, but twice I have shredded them up just enough for toilet paper to hang on the shredded edge and cause a persistent poor flush. It's almost impossible to diagnose without pulling the closet to see it...very frustrating.

I never use them either...nothing but trouble waiting to happen.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I only use the 4" wide horns. I don't see the point of the restrictive ones.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I use a Jumbo with horn and wax ring without horn depending on application. Been considering dropping the horn type. 

Not sure how you would get that in the drain, but like others said I suppose you could push it in. 

I've always found it a bit suspect to auger a toilet only and to clear the problem. Usually its something else, and I don't feel right without pulling the toilet to confirm that there is not a bigger issue. What's it take to pull and reset a toilet 15 minutes if your really dragging your feet?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> ... What's it take to pull and reset a toilet 15 minutes if your really dragging your feet?


Depends on the toilet 

That statement reminds me of the oft repeated statement that a sewer blockage call only takes an hour  :laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Depends on the toilet
> 
> That statement reminds me of the oft repeated statement that a sewer blockage call only takes an hour  :laughing:


Are you saying it takes you longer to pull and reset a toilet? 

7.5 minutes to pull, 7.5 when you put it back down. I didn't say that it took 15 minutes to diagnose the problem including pulling the toilet. I'm saying that it will not take any longer than an additional 15 minutes of work to pull and reset a toilet while there auguring the toilet. 

That gives you a full 45 minutes to auger the toilet if that is all that is needed, and still be within the first hour of a charge. Yet, knowing for certain that there is not a problem at the flange or the line is partially backed up.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I just take three good size wads of tp and repeat four times. By the third time if there are still any problems, it can be seen by remnants of paper or no flush at all. The last one is just because while the owner watches. If you cleared a stopped up toilet and the issue was beyond the reach of your auger, the toilet wouldn't clear.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> Are you saying it takes you longer to pull and reset a toilet?
> 
> 7.5 minutes to pull, 7.5 when you put it back down. I didn't say that it took 15 minutes to diagnose the problem including pulling the toilet. I'm saying that it will not take any longer than an additional 15 minutes of work to pull and reset a toilet while there auguring the toilet.
> 
> That gives you a full 45 minutes to auger the toilet if that is all that is needed, and still be within the first hour of a charge. Yet, knowing for certain that there is not a problem at the flange or the line is partially backed up.


It does indeed take fifteen minutes or less as long as:

1) it hasn't been caulked over and over again to the point where you have to use a hot putty knife to cut it loose, or...

2) The closet flange isn't broken, or...

3) The closet flange was repaired with spanners or a flat plate replacement flange and the t-bolts just spin in place, or...

3) parts of the floor don't come up with the closet when you pull it free, or...

4) someone didn't re-finish the floor and covered up the caulk seam, or...

5) the floor isn't badly out of level, or...

6) the flush valve doesn't start leaking at any one of the three rubber connections you have to break out to pull the valve, or...

7) the spud isn't rotten and threads locked up, or...

8) The screwdriver stop doesn't stop the water, or...

9) the screwdriver stop does stop the water, but starts leaking when you open it back up, or...

10) the screwdriver stop rubber plunger doesn't come from together and migrate into the diaphragm, or....

I could go on and on :yes::laughing:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I just take three good size wads of tp and repeat four times. By the third time if there are still any problems, it can be seen by remnants of paper or no flush at all. The last one is just because while the owner watches. If you cleared a stopped up toilet and the issue was beyond the reach of your auger, the toilet wouldn't clear.


This :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like a piece of PVC in ther too


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Depends on the toilet
> 
> That statement reminds me of the oft repeated statement that a sewer blockage call only takes an hour  :laughing:


 
Just like the call you get from the dispatcher at 5:30. Just hit it on your way home, it shouldn't take too long. Just a pull and reset.


I agree that pulling and resetting a toilet doesn't take more than 15 minutes but there is often a can of worms waiting for me. I also understand that these cans of worms are actually full of money if we're able to sell the repair but often times (customer's budget, rental property, time constraints, etc.) I just don't want to get dragged into another mess. 

I've been long considering rasing my closet augering prices to include a micro drain inspection of every w/c after augering. 







Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I does indeed take fifteen minutes or less as long as:
> 
> 1) it hasn't been caulked over and over again to the point where you have to use a hot putty knife to cut it loose, or...
> 
> ...



You have completely missed what I was saying. Thanks for reading more into my statement than was there. 

Oh and your list is impressive. Don't hurt your shoulder while trying to pat yourself on the back.

As for many items on your list, you should really consider buying a dremel. It would help solve many of these issues.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Just like the call you get from the dispatcher at 5:30. Just hit it on your way home, it shouldn't take too long. Just a pull and reset.
> 
> 
> I agree that pulling and resetting a toilet doesn't take more than 15 minutes but there is often a can of worms waiting for me. I also understand that these cans of worms are actually full of money if we're able to sell the repair but often times (customer's budget, rental property, time constraints, etc.) I just don't want to get dragged into another mess.
> ...



If it was easy more people would do it right? 

There is a can o worms every-time we respond to a call. Rarely do I go into a situation where it is a easy as any person made it sound. When it turns out to be easy I start to get nervous wondering what I missed, or if there is a bigger problem yet to come.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Indie said:


> You have completely missed what I was saying. Thanks for reading more into my statement than was there.
> 
> Oh and your list is impressive. Don't hurt your shoulder while trying to pat yourself on the back.
> 
> As for many items on your list, you should really consider buying a dremel. It would help solve many of these issues.


That reminds me:

11) As long as you don't need to use a Dremel tool to pull the closet, or...


:jester::laughing:


Just having some fun with your casual statement because I get to hear that same thing from office personnel frequently. 

I understand your point, Indie :yes: 

My point is that experience has taught me never to pull a toilet unless I can be assured of getting paid for it and all the unexpected extras that it can entail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> That reminds me:
> 
> 11) As long as you don't need to use a Dremel tool to pull the closet, or...
> 
> ...



We can agree on that completely. I never look for trouble that isn't already there. 

I used to have words with the office when I worked for other outfits because of their desk diagnostics and scheduling. More than few times I offered my keys, van and tools so that they could go show me how easy it really was. This was not only directed at the office people, but also the owners of the company who "Knew better" than me, and said they could handle it easy enough. Odd enough they never called my bluff. I suppose they had more important things to do. 

Hey wait...maybe that is why they didn't like me. :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I think what he found is in plumbing terms a UFO

Unidentified floating object


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Indie said:


> I use a Jumbo with horn and wax ring without horn depending on application. Been considering dropping the horn type.
> 
> Not sure how you would get that in the drain, but like others said I suppose you could push it in.
> 
> I've always found it a bit suspect to auger a toilet only and to clear the problem. Usually its something else, and I don't feel right without pulling the toilet to confirm that there is not a bigger issue. *What's it take to pull and reset a toilet 15 minutes if your really dragging your feet?*


 






It takes me that long to sop the water out of the bowl with a wetvac (or sponge......:laughing:......) 
Then remove all or most of old wax from closet flange; scrape old caulk/grout from under base of W/C,

Then re-set W/C, new grout, wipe base of toilet with sponge and re-connect supply line. 

I am not the fastest plumber in the West, nor do I want to be.

New construction, with the stop already installed and the closet flange down, then yes, (15) minutes to unbox a new toilet and set it. 1-piece is a little faster due to not having to bolt the tank to the bowl.

But I don't think a (15) minute pull & re-set is going to result in the quality of performance that I want to give for the money I'm being paid.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Do customers ever get upset like they didn't get their moneys worth if your to fast ? I have friends who cut hair. They tell me customers feel if its to fast they didn't get a good haircut so they have slowed down to keep the customers happy.


----------

